# Mexicooooo



## swt_int3ntions (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys!
I'm going to Mexico in mid-December sometime and I need to lose this weight.
I"m currently at 140lbs at 5ft2 
So YESS I need to lose SOME weight...I dont plan on having a bikini body by the time I leave but I would like to slim down a little...

Any plans or suggestions that have worked before?
So far I've just been eating smaller meals more often (trying the Special K diet to an extent) and started going to the gym..thats about it but if anyone has any secrets...please feel free to share


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 24, 2007)

one thing that is really helpful if you eat out alot. When you go to a restraunt and order your food, ask for a to go box with your meal. Immediately split your portions in two, and put one in a box to have as lunch the next day. Portion control is key to losing weight. My biggest problem was I always felt I had to eat until I was stuffed. I'd cram whatever was left on my plate in my mouth cause  I felt like I was wasting food haha. Also, run in the morning, it gets your digestion going and your metabolism so you are burning more fat during the day. Hope this helps.


----------

